# Non-music lover seeks recommendations



## georgesdazet (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi, I'm new on the forum and I'm skipping the introduction part just because I find easier to do it while I open this thread. The provocative title stands from the fact that is not so much that I like music itself (refusing general attention to virtuosity and stuff like that) but I'm easily driven by moods. I never studied music but there are some tracks of classical that pinch me like poetry, and help me through the day. I'm always trying to search music that re-creates in me that feeling but most of the times nothing sticks. I must say, being not a music-lover and not a musician, that my method of research is that of an curiosity, in the sense that I merely pass through music, waiting for an epiphany. Then I re-listen what remains in my mind. Putting in it simply, I listen to stuff on youtube without any good device. It can seem like blasphemy to some, but the fact it's that I'm not interested in sound fullness or clarity, cause I don't like good sounds per se, and I don't know what I search really, can't say catchy or emotive patterns, but maybe that could be something.

I have like a stock of stuff I get always back into, and I wanted your help to understand two things. First, how can I define what I like when speaking about music. And what can you recommend.

I must say that I'm a pretty cheap listener, many of the music I like I got from movies and are linked to my personal status in the moment of the consumption. You can easily see that I prefer piano sounds but I'm not too limited to that.

Things I like:

Stravinsky: 5 Easy Pieces for Piano Four Hands - 1. Andante





Chopin Prelude Op.28 No.2 in A minor Lento Martha Argerich





Satie (Gnosiennes, Gymnopedie, some parts of the Sarabande, but little else - still I don't like Tiersen too much)

A good example is the fact that I love Schumann etudes on Beethoven more than the Beethoven piece (Allegretto from Symphony 7). I think is not so much the piano per se but maybe more the repetitive rendition of theme. Still... I don't know.

Obviusly Gould on Bach's Goldbers Variations

and Bartok Ten Easy Pieces

Bach Cello Suite No.2: Sarabande





Obviously I prefer the piano but I want to discover more things. Sorry for the obvious pieces but I'm not really a conoisseur.

Hope you can help me!

Thanks!!


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Deep breath...

*Ligeti: Viola Sonata.*


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

If you like piano, check out this piece by Dan Visconti played by Gabriela Martinez (written for her):


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Portamento said:


> Deep breath...
> 
> *Ligeti: Viola Sonata.*


I almost felt like I was listening to this, only to quickly lose my footing:


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Try some of the piano preludes of Alexander Scriabin. The early ones are Chopinesque and the later ones are dreamy and nebulous


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

My go-to piano recommendation: 

Stainless Staining - Donnacha Dennehy


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

georgesdazet said:


> Hi, I'm new on the forum and I'm skipping the introduction part just because I find easier to do it while I open this thread. The provocative title stands from the fact that is not so much that I like music itself (refusing general attention to virtuosity and stuff like that) but I'm easily driven by moods. I never studied music but there are some tracks of classical that pinch me like poetry, and help me through the day. I'm always trying to search music that re-creates in me that feeling but most of the times nothing sticks. I must say, being not a music-lover and not a musician, that my method of research is that of an curiosity, in the sense that I merely pass through music, waiting for an epiphany. Then I re-listen what remains in my mind. Putting in it simply, I listen to stuff on youtube without any good device. It can seem like blasphemy to some, but the fact it's that I'm not interested in sound fullness or clarity, cause I don't like good sounds per se, and I don't know what I search really, can't say catchy or emotive patterns, but maybe that could be something.
> 
> I have like a stock of stuff I get always back into, and I wanted your help to understand two things. First, how can I define what I like when speaking about music. And what can you recommend.
> 
> ...


I would suggest that your self apparel is flawed. From this brief bio I would suggest that you listen to music in macro which is not tantamount to being one who does not appreciate music. Frankly, you sound sound similar to me and I consider myself a great fan of music. As to not enjoying sound clarity or fullness, that too was true of me.I evolved. (not that it is necessary or always the case) Now, I simply cannot stand to hear music on less refined equipment.

BTW, the more music you listen to, the more epiphanies you will enjoy.

Welcome but I'll leave suggestions to others as music discovery in 2017, for me, is overwhelming. The trouble is not discovering, the problem is consuming it all.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Debussy Estampes


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I believe what you like are mood pieces. I made up a whole CD compilation of music like that. You like stuff quite diverse actually. These are some of the most evocative stuff for me.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

eljr said:


> The trouble is not discovering, the problem is consuming it all.


Amen to that!:tiphat:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

You're doing exactly right. Listen widely and randomly -- and take note of the things that appeal to you enough to want to hear them again.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

eljr said:


> I would suggest that your *self apparel* is flawed.


What, may I ask, is 'self apparel'?

And is it immune to the whims of fashion?


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

eugeneonagain said:


> What, may I ask, is 'self apparel'?
> 
> And is it immune to the whims of fashion?


Glad I'm not the only one asking that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> Debussy Estampes


I was thinking Debussy too, but earlier pieces...
















And Faure, of course...


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

So somehow you don't seem to know what you like, but somehow you do. Aren't you a curious case. 
I don't think these recommendations will help much. Just listen, listen, listen and then listen some more to whatever crosses your path and slowly your "taste" in (classical) music will develop and it will keep evolving in the process.


----------



## melodiousmonkey (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi George,
This group, called Project MainStream, specifically targets non-classical musicians who want to explore more classical music but might not know where to start. Check out some of their videos below; they are very mood based - and very fun videos to go along with them too!


----------

